# Golden Shepherds



## ILSA (Jul 29, 2010)

Has anyone heard of Golden Shepherds (Golden Retriever/German Shepherd)?
I found sites online and just thought I would ask. Are they a breed or are they just someone experiment?
Thanks


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if they are a cross between goldens/shepherds they are a mixed breed and certainly not a pure bred.

I had a golden/gsd cross growing up, he was the 'best' dawg


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There was a person in another country, I think a European country, who claimed to have golden shepherds that were purebred GSD's just a golden color.

But it sounds like you found the site of a designer breeder who is probably charging alot of money for a mutt.


----------



## Alison (Jul 18, 2010)

They are definitely not purebred, just crosses. Here in New Zealand, the guide dog organisation I volunteer for has recently bred their first Golden Retriever/German Shepherd cross. It only resulted in one puppy but he is a cutie! The goal is to produce a guide dog that has the willingness and intelligence of the German Shepherd combined with the less energetic and non-foodiness and aloofness of the Golden Retriever. Time will tell!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

non-foody, aloof Golden Retriever? Where do they exist at?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Alison said:


> The goal is to produce a guide dog that has the willingness and intelligence of the German Shepherd combined with the less energetic and non-foodiness and aloofness of the Golden Retriever. Time will tell!


Less energetic and aloof? Not how I would describe a Golden.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Less energetic and aloof? Not how I would describe a Golden.


correct me if I'm wrong aren't some Golden's high energy dogs?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know about high energy but they ARE a hunting dog! I've never met an aloof one or one that didn't like food. Aloofness is a GSD trait. Foody is any dog, non-food is properly trained.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

DCluver33 said:


> correct me if I'm wrong aren't some Golden's high energy dogs?


The one's I've known I'd call high energy. I think it's a different energy than GSDs but I wouldn't call them a calm dog.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Sounds like another mix with a made up name. I groom in Lancaster Pa. (puppy mill capital of the east coast) I've seen them all. Poodle/setters are a new one, wheatiepoos, maltipoo, shitpoos , beaglepoos, mini goldendoodles, mini labradoodles, ( the regular ones easly hit 130 lbs+) Cavachions, borderjacks, Cavapoos, pugdoodles, St. Berdoodle, Bullboxer, Westiyorks, Scottipom, Pompoos, Caryorks, Boxerpoo . What most people don't get is the fact that the people breeding the dogs are not using healthy breeding dogs. Their offspring usually have issues the owners are not prepared to deal with.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

That sounds like a disaster, given the sloppy breeding going on in both breeds and the fact that they are probably not picking breedworthy examples for this "experiment"

I love both breeds, but was nervous about purchasing either without a ton of research on breeding lines due to the number of BYB out there.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Alison said:


> They are definitely not purebred, just crosses. Here in New Zealand, the guide dog organisation I volunteer for has recently bred their first Golden Retriever/German Shepherd cross. It only resulted in one puppy but he is a cutie! The goal is to produce a guide dog that has the willingness and intelligence of the German Shepherd combined with the less energetic and non-foodiness and aloofness of the Golden Retriever. Time will tell!


This kind of thing just kills me....people cross two breeds and pick the traits they plan to get, which of course are always the best traits of both breeds. I really don't understand why people assume they'll get trait ABC from the golden retriever and traits XYZ from the GSD. What if they get DEF from the golden and LMN from the GSD and end up with a dog with the worst traits from both breeds?


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I was looking around last night and found a site for Shepadoodles,
Personally I just dont' understand the "designer" dogs at all.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Our Golden isn't as energetic as our GSD, but he can ply fetch for hours if he's given some time to rest. He's not a go, go, go dog like our GSD. He's as alert as she is when it comes to staring out of the window watching for strangers and growling/barking to alert.

Anyway, sounds like a cross-breed to me. Would love to see one though.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I was amazed at the sobbish "doodle" owners at our obedience classes. Bragging that you paid $2500 for a golden-doodle? But looking down your nose at those mutts adopted at the shelter? Sheesh.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

$2,500 for a Golden-doodle?! Seriously, I would have asked them what planet they lived on.


----------



## foader (Dec 19, 2008)

here's a link to a site for designed breeds. you can run a search in the photos to find what they look like

Golden Shepherd | Golden Shepherds - German Shepherd Dog x Golden Retriever - Designer & Mixed Breed Dog Community


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> The one's I've known I'd call high energy. I think it's a different energy than GSDs but I wouldn't call them a calm dog.


that's what I thought.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

People always try to make all these different combos of dogs...it's hard to keep with them!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Ugh, those kinds of things make me cringe. Especially when they cost a fortune, when neither parents are probably ever worth that much COMBINED, and the pups they produce are mutts! Can't turn a sow's ear into a silk purse, no matter the price tag or fancy name you slap on it.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

When people start bragging about their "mutt"/"cross", I always just tell them that they have doubled their chances of some kind of health issue popping up since they now have two + breed health issues that they now have to worry about. That normally stops them in their tracts and you get the drop jaw look.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

All these new "designer dog" names are hilarious. I love going on Craiglist and seeing people trying to "rehome" their designer dog that they've made up some weird name for - of course, a combination of the two parent dogs' names. Lately I've seen a lot of things crossed with pugs...I remember the first time I heard about one of these crosses years ago, someone told me they were researching buying one from a "breeder" and they were going to pay almost $1k for it - my response was something like "you're going to pay $1k for a mutt?" And, it's not that anything is wrong with a mutt, they're great dogs - but, paying $1k - sheesh. LOL


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Haha omg the names are hysterical - I was looking at that designermixes site before to see pictures of these "golden shepherd" monstrosities, and the names are too funny: chiweenie, Rustralian Terrier, Daniff, Great Labradane (lmao), Lhasa Bull (seriously), Alaskan Malador, Alusky (hahahaha), Australian Shepterrier (spit my coke out on that one), Bassugg (there it goes again, lmao), Beabull (okay I'm done drinking), Beaglemation ahahahahaha omg and that's just a HANDFUL. Have a look on that site, it's HILARIOUS.

Designer Dog Breed List - Designer & Mixed Breed Dog Community

Lmao share your favorites, I need a laugh. Beaglemation ahahahahaha... Idiots...

Edit: Blue Tzu Heeler AHAHAHA. Are they kidding?!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

They have the whole alphabet! :wild:

I like Gollie, Golden Irish(sounds like a beer), Goldmation, Great Keeshees, Greybull(new energy drink?), Irish Troodle, Italian Chihuahua(I thought they were Latino?), Jack Chi(Jackie Chan's cousin?), Jackapoo(I really don't plan on jacking anyone's poo.), Jackweiler, Jafox, Jug, King Schnauzer(We already have Mini, Standard, now king?How big is that?), La Pom, La Chon, Miniture Pincherd(How do they get that to happen?) Minnie Jack.

The list goes on and on!!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Hahahaha "jug," can you imagine, someone asking you what kind of dog you had, and you answer, "a jug." They'd think you were insane!

My mom's bratty obnoxious diva dog Lexie is a "Shi-Poo." SO embarrassing. Since my mom's been hurt, I'M the one taking her everywhere. When asked I say "poodle mix," shi-poo sounds way too ridiculous, I'm a GSD, Great Dane kind of girl!


----------



## Alison (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry to cause such alarm in some people. I shouldn't have used the work "experiment" as the Shepherd/Golden cross has been done at guide dog schools elsewhere in the world and has produced great guide dogs, much like the Golden/Labrador cross has done. Those crosses are the most successful worldwide at the moment for their guiding abilities. All crosses are first generation though. The guide dog school in New Zealand is relatively new compared to some others throughout the world - it's only been here since 1973. However, it has it's own, extensive breeding programme and often receives frozen semen and puppies from school overseas and vice versa in order to keep bloodlines fresh and producing the best guide dogs possible. 

The goal of any guide dog breeding programme is going to be slightly different from a breed specific breeder. Instead of breeding for breed standard first, they are breeding for health, temperament and guiding ability. Therefore, over a period of years, some unusual traits can get bred into the lines of that particular guide dog school. For the last several years, the Golden Retrievers at the guide dog school have been notoriously picky with their food and as a breed are infamous in guide dog schools throughout the world for their stubborness and self-interest. They can also be aloof, as was my last guide dog puppy who was quite happy and foccussed to do her "job", but didn't really care about the people around her which meant that she was not easily distracted (a good quality for a guide dog, not so much as a pet). The German Shepherd that I have raised as a guide dog is different from most pet shepherds as she is not vocal, is calm, placid, sensitive, willing, intelligent, and loves EVERYONE she meets. Those qualities combined with a German Shepherd's ability to "think outside the box" and to thrive on challenges makes her an excellent candidate as a guide dog. And as the original breed of guide dog throughout the world, they are still in high demand due to their amazing work ethic.

So while I may have described the two breeds differently than you may think of them, please know that there is no irresponsible breeding going on in any guide dog school. There are five main breeds used as guide dogs internationally: Labrador Retrievers, Golden Retrievers, Lab/Golden crosses, German Shepherds, and Standard Poodles -- and there are reasons for using every single one of them as guide dogs. And a lot of careful planning and consideration goes into each mating in order to produce healthy, sound dogs. 

Having said all that in the hopes to educate some of you to the fact that there may actually be a legitimate purpose to a cross-bred dog, I in no way endorse "designer dogs" in any way.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Anything that it is a cross, mix or hybrid between two breeds is a mixed breed. There are purposefully bred mixes for various reasons. The designer dogs for pets, dogs like Borderjacks for sport or dogs like the Golden/Lab or Golden/GSd mixes for work. Not all of these dogs are poorly bred or poorly planned. There are Doodle breeders doing health checks and trying to breed good dogs. Quite a few service organizations are taking Doodle breeder donations and the dogs are turning out to be good service dogs. Most performance/sport bred mixes are bred the same as a well bred purebred dog - from accomplished and health tested parents with a waiting list of people who want them. 

All that said, the Golden Shepherds look a whole lot like common shelter mixes. So unless you're going to a breeder who is health testing and carefully planning each breeding, you might be able to find one at your local shelter for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I had a Golden Shepherd ... he was half Great Dane ! Does that count ???


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> They have the whole alphabet! :wild:
> 
> I like Gollie, Golden Irish(sounds like a beer), Goldmation, Great Keeshees, Greybull(new energy drink?), Irish Troodle, Italian Chihuahua(I thought they were Latino?), Jack Chi(Jackie Chan's cousin?), Jackapoo(I really don't plan on jacking anyone's poo.), Jackweiler, Jafox, Jug, King Schnauzer(We already have Mini, Standard, now king?How big is that?), La Pom, La Chon, Miniture Pincherd(How do they get that to happen?) Minnie Jack.
> 
> The list goes on and on!!


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

Rerun said:


> This kind of thing just kills me....people cross two breeds and pick the traits they plan to get, which of course are always the best traits of both breeds. I really don't understand why people assume they'll get trait ABC from the golden retriever and traits XYZ from the GSD. What if they get DEF from the golden and LMN from the GSD and end up with a dog with the worst traits from both breeds?


Well said, Rerun.
My question is: What happens to the dogs that acquire "undesirable" traits? So they are not fit for Guide Dogs, not fit for House Pets, not fit for Guard Dogs...guess they are fit for the Animal Shelter.

This type of thing is most definately "irresponsible breeding" if done by anyone who has a hair-brained idea to do it.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

foader said:


> here's a link to a site for designed breeds. you can run a search in the photos to find what they look like
> 
> Golden Shepherd | Golden Shepherds - German Shepherd Dog x Golden Retriever - Designer & Mixed Breed Dog Community


what they look like? Thats a joke, since as a mix they can look like nearly anything. 

my roommates have a "chug", chihuahua/pug cross puppy. They got it off craigslist.. Also tend to talk about how much one of their pitbulls is "worth" due to being a blue.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Lin said:


> what they look like? Thats a joke, since as a mix they can look like nearly anything.
> 
> my roommates have a "chug", chihuahua/pug cross puppy. They got it off craigslist.. Also tend to talk about how much one of their pitbulls is "worth" due to being a blue.


most of them look more like a Golden Retriever with markings like a GSD it's weird looking. If I wanted a Golden Shepherd I'd just get a Golden and a Shepherd viol la a "Golden Shepherd"

on a side note the "chiweenie" is funny to say haha


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

I think maybe the puppy mills figure they will be less conspicuous if they start "creating" new dog breeds. Then it may not seem as obvious to a buyer when they see 37 different types of dogs listed in the same newspaper or "thrifty nickel" ad.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I thought this thread was going to be about shepherds that lack the black saddle (and sometimes the mask/mantle as well.) Which I believe was already mentioned. 

Also the white shepherds with a more bisque coloring could apply as well. 

I've seen them referred to as golden, cream, champagne, red, blonde.. 

Once I was speaking to a woman in a dog park who's dog looked identical to this one http://www.kerstoneshepherds.net/colors/cream.jpg she was telling me how she loved mutts, and thats why she drove way out to x shelter to specifically get a mutt... I think my jaw dropped. I informed her it was highly likely her dog was a purebred GSD. She said but there wasn't any black on her back. She had been told the dog was a husky mix.


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

*Originally Posted byJax08:*
*There was a person in another country, I think a European country, who claimed to have golden shepherds that were purebred GSD's just a golden color.

But it sounds like you found the site of a designer breeder who is probably charging alot of money for a mutt.  *

yes it's true. I think you're talking about me. and it's true, it exists German Shepherds with the golden color, and they are purebred. you can see pics from them as well their blood lines on a thread that I made: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...res/149824-german-shepherd-dogs-pictures.html


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> non-foody, aloof Golden Retriever? Where do they exist at?












Here is my aloof golden she has always been very laidback. Granted in this picture she is almost 12 years old but I have had her since she was 8 wks old and she was never a PUPPY( read obnoxious and bratty) Now as to the foody yeah most defintely food motivated.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My mom has a a sweet, solid, fabulous Great Rottador. Lab/Great Dane/Rottweiler mix that she got from the shelter. He's got a solid temperament, is great with kids, and believe it or not, helps my dad herd cattle!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

I had a chiweenie in one of my training classes. Named Weenie and dumb as a post. >.<


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My dad had a schnoodle growing up. He was a great dog according to them(I never met him.lol)

JaFox will be my rapper name.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Lin said:


> my roommates have a "chug", chihuahua/pug cross puppy. They got it off craigslist..


Wait, nevermind! Got a text about how they don't have any gas money until the dog sells. 

(they didn't buy the dog to be a flipper, but just realized with 2 dogs already they can't take care of a third)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Marytess said:


> *Originally Posted byJax08:*
> *There was a person in another country, I think a European country, who claimed to have golden shepherds that were purebred GSD's just a golden color.
> 
> But it sounds like you found the site of a designer breeder who is probably charging alot of money for a mutt.  *
> ...


Yes I was and couldn't remember your name. As soon as I saw your other post I remembered you!


----------

